# Reparing and storing old tires



## shawn57187 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a set of 1940s vintage tires that came on a favorite bike.  Since I want to actually ride the bike, I've got a more modern pair currently installed.  

That said, I want to keep the old tires around just in case. They have some pretty bad cracks in them but they still hold air.  Is there a way to repair the cracks? I was thinking of maybe gluing them.  Also, are there any other tricks to preserving or rejuvenating this old rubber?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2013)

It's been mentioned in another thread to try John Deere Ultra Guard. I've been meaning to order some.


http://www.shopgreendealer.com/John-Deere-Ultra-Guard-Tire-and-Rubber-Protection-TY16369.html


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the tip! Any idea about gluing some of the bigger cracks?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 4, 2013)

Does this john deer stuff really work on tires??? Has anyone used it yet?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2013)

If the cracks are that deep, I don't think I'd ride them. It was said that the John Deere will soften & swell the rubber a bit, closing up small cracks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2013)

Check post #10


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?26198-Reviving-cracked-rubber&p=141540#post141540


----------



## bike (Jan 4, 2013)

*Broken record I know*

DO NOT RIDE PRE WAR BALLOON or SINGLE TUBE TIRES EVEN IF NOS- that is if you care about them- they had cotton cords that dryrot in the tire- I have seen many a grown man cry when his red tread ww or whatever is just sitting in his living room or on a ride and goes BANG- sidewall blow out- 35lbs air.
pump your old tires with a hand pump just enough to give em shape 8-10 lbs- I HAVE PERSONALLY PUT LOTS OF MILES ON PRE WAR tires that I do not care about- yes but it is only a matter of time- if you CARE about the tire dont ride it- put china or at least NYLON or similar post war- I have never seen a properly inflated NYLON tire have a cord blow out.......


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 4, 2013)

bike said:


> DO NOT RIDE PRE WAR BALLOON or SINGLE TUBE TIRES EVEN IF NOS- that is if you care about them- they had cotton cords that dryrot in the tire- I have seen many a grown man cry when his red tread ww or whatever is just sitting in his living room or on a ride and goes BANG- sidewall blow out- 35lbs air.
> pump your old tires with a hand pump just enough to give em shape 8-10 lbs- I HAVE PERSONALLY PUT LOTS OF MILES ON PRE WAR tires that I do not care about- yes but it is only a matter of time- if you CARE about the tire dont ride it- put china or at least NYLON or similar post war- I have never seen a properly inflated NYLON tire have a cord blow out.......




I think your right about that . I would never ride with old tires i always replace them. I had an og tire blow righ out in the my garage on its own .. I put a nice hole on the side of the bicycle.


----------



## kos22us (Feb 10, 2013)

i tried the john deere ultra guard that is mentioned in this thread and i stand behind it 100%, i bought a 43' war-time schwinn cycle truck & it had the original heavy duty special service tires by gilette on it which were literally hard as rock so hard i couldnt get them off the wheels, i bought the jd ultra guard and was able to soften up the tires to remove and then kept repeating the treatment stuff works very well


----------

